# Vinometer



## Waldo (Aug 15, 2005)

Got my first one today and need some walk through advice on just how to properly use it. I cleaned it good with isopropyl alcohol. Took a sample from my carboy, filled the vinometer and in a couple of seconds it was dripping out the bottom. I turned it upside down on the counter and all that happened was the wine poured out of it.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 15, 2005)

When you pour the wine out, look in the side of the vinometer. Where the wine stops in the slender tube is your alcohol reading.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)

To be accurate, the sample needs to be clear and dry.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 16, 2005)

OK.......Will try it again. May have to wait until after my eye surgery tomorrow before I can see it clearly


----------



## Bill B (Aug 16, 2005)

Join the crowd Waldo.My kids with 20/10 vision can hardly read it. I gave it a go a few times then ended up putting it away to never use again. The hydrometer works better.


Bill


----------



## Waldo (Aug 16, 2005)

OK George...After I have poured the wine out, do I keep the vinometer upside down or turn it right side up?


I know Hippie...I just aint got no knowledge !!!!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 16, 2005)

Turn it with the big end down. Then look at the scale in the skinny part of the vinometer.


As an aside, I took the vinometer out of the scratch kits and replaced it with some more chemicals. As Hippie pointed out, the hydrometer is just as reliable and much easier to read.


Welcome back, Hippie! Hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)

Very good. Oysters and Amberbock on the 'white sugar sand'beach every day. Actually, in the shade most of the time with a few scantily clad waitresses bringing the food and beer to me and ceiling fans blowing a breeze down on me and a big TV to stare at. All this within eyeshot of my family on the beach.


I am ready to go back now.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmmmmm At the point of proving my ignorance in these matters. How can I use the hydrometer at this point to test my alcohol level? I have no previous readings from this "Very Green Newbie" batch


----------



## geocorn (Aug 16, 2005)

At this point, you can't. That is why I sent you the vinometer; however, if you know you starting S.G. and measure your S.G. everytime you add sugar, you can determine the alcohol content. Basically, yeast will convert 53% of the fermentable sugars into alcohol and 47% into carbon dioxide, so if you know your sugar content, you know how much alcohol is in the wine.


----------

